
Show HN: PWA about Avengers built with React.js - amitmerchant
https://www.amitmerchant.com/pocket-avengers
======
ocdtrekkie
Site is pretty poorly optimized for desktops. Responsive design should take
the basic spread of form factors into effect.

On a 1080p screen, only about two thirds of the image is visible, and I have
to scroll down to even realize there's text below it. (I initially wondered if
each page was just the picture.) Also, a hamburger menu for three buttons is
an exceptionally poor choice on a desktop.

Finally: What does being a PWA provide this site, feature-wise? It seems more
or less the same as you could do with plain HTML circa 10 years ago.

